# IPFire as a VM



## freaksavior (Jan 2, 2013)

http://cyberoperations.wordpress.com/2012-class/13-ipfire/

Followed this and got it loaded. On VMnet2 as a vlan for the ipfire and the linux mint install it seems to be okay, but is there a way I can setup the VM to act 100% as my router though and use DHCP to assign ip's to the other machines one the network?

Red will be my public Ip directly connected
Green is VMnet2 right now which is DHCP for 192.168.1.0/24

Edit:
Seems others are doing it as well but not really explinaing it all so well except for the above link...

Here is where im at so far:






I have access to teh internal network from a pc to the switch to the router/pc but no internet on the pc connect to the switch


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 2, 2013)

I think I understand what you are trying to do here but not quite sure of the problem as yet. The confusing way you worded the last statement is not helping...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2013)

"it may be beeter to use 2 bridged interfaces in order to run ipfire because everything should go from bridge1 -> green -> red -> bridge0"

Pulled from

http://forum.ipfire.org/index.php?topic=857.0


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for this blog link regardless; saved for probable future use.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2013)

Running in VMware is completely possible but requires a few extra steps. I am just running it off a stand alone PC for the time being and loving it.

also there are many other distros like IPfire

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1517454&highlight=ipfire


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah I read it again last night and confused myself. I think I understood it in my head but did not convey it on the interwebz too well. 

brandonwh64 thanks for the link. I will take a look at that.

edit: I think it's my DHCP settings for my ISP.


----------

